# Clovis, New Mexico - #42360 German Shepherd Female



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, she is not urgent as of yet but she is in a small shelter (39 cages) and they are almost at capacity! So if you know someone or a rescue in NM or in TX please pull her! You can tell she is still very young. Just look at those ears! Below is all the information you will need.


No Named #42360 (Stray)
German Shepherd
Female (Not Fixed)
Kennel 3
Available: 08-22-2012

This Animal is located at the City of Clovis Animal Shelter in Clovis, New Mexico:

For more information on this animal(Age, temperament, size, ect.) please contact Clovis Animal Control at (575) 769-7893. The animal control personnel at the shelter have ALL the information available for the animal.

**PLEASE READ EVERYTHING BELOW CAREFULLY IF YOU WANT TO SAVE THIS ANIMAL**

FOR ALL INDIVIDUALS WANTING TO ADOPT:

If you want to personally adopt (NOT RESCUE) an animal and are OUT OF TOWN, it is treated just like anyone walking into the shelter to adopt. Any animal that is available can be adopted.

Please go to hdar.org and fill out an adoption application and email it to [email protected]. We will work with you to make arrangements for transport and payment of adoption fees.

FOR ALL RESCUE ORGANIZATIONS:

The City of Clovis Animal Shelter allows rescues to pull animals ONLY IF THAT ANIMAL IS ON THE EUTH LIST! IF an animal that is not yet available, OR if the shelter thinks they can adopt out the animal on their own, they WILL NOT be available to be pulled by rescues. So, if you are a rescue out of the local area, we can only pull animals for you that are ON THE LIST!

If the rescue wants to proceed with rescuing an animal, please email your name, information, and references to us at [email protected]. Hope Defined will work with you to find a temporary foster for the animal until transport can be arranged.

FOR ADOPTERS AND RESCUES:

Call the shelter and express your interest in a certain animal! In many cases, they will hold on the animal if they know someone is considering adopting/rescuing. But time is of the essence in many of these situations. We will be prompt in our correspondence with you and expect the same in return. DO NOT DRAG YOUR FEET, it could be deadly for an animal you could have saved!


----------

